# Porch Roof Repair ~ Flat, Galvanized, Black



## 2Lloyd (Apr 24, 2008)

Our front porch roof is a black material over galvanized steel. We have not had leaks but the steel is showing through and we need to cover it. It is about 25 ' by 14'.

Two proposals from roofers have been to scrape and cover with some kind of gunk ($525) or cover with shingles ($1150).

I could scrape and put some gunk on myself.  

What is the covering that is commonly used?

I am worried that moving my 240 pounds around up there around could be a problem.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 24, 2008)

Gunk and stuff.... hmmm. sounds like a tar coating. Just go with the cheap fix for now by DIY. Save some money for next year and remove all the old "stuff" and then install new shingles. Let the pro do that part.
A bucket of tar will be $15. Just be safe on the roof.


----------



## CraigFL (Apr 24, 2008)

You didn't say if the roof was flat or had a pitch. 

I found this stuff on the internet and it's become my new favorite fix...

www.amesresearch.com


----------



## 2Lloyd (Apr 24, 2008)

to CraigFL

The roof is close to flat, but certainly enough slope that it doesn't have low spots that won't drain.


----------



## handyguys (Apr 25, 2008)

Send the guy who recommended shingles packing. Shingles are NOT appropriate for a flat or flatish roof. Flat roof should be EDPM (rubber), or something else designed for flat roofs. (I was going to say Torch Down but I have gotten flack in the past for saying that in a DIY forum)

Your short term fix is to just get some "black gunk" at the home center and roll or brush it on yourself. Don't pay someone $525 for a job that may only take you a couple of hours (ok, maybe a day) and run $100 in materials.

The long term fix is to remove the metal, do any deck and wood repairs and put on an EDPM, Modified Bitumen Torch Down, or another membrane type.

Here is one that might be DIY friendly. Never used it. http://www.gaf.com/Content/Documents/20341.pdf

This is NOT the same as rolled roofing found at the home center.


----------



## 2Lloyd (Apr 27, 2008)

to handyguys ..

I am thinking I should do it myself. One of the roofers did say that my roof was in good shape. It does not leak.

to the roofing god .. 

Is it worth my time using a heat gun to take off some of the existing black stuff over the metal?


----------



## handyguys (Apr 28, 2008)

If the old is well adhered and your goal is primarily aesthetic I would say just go over the old with a coating. Anything that pops off when cold or can be peeled up by hand should be removed before re-coating.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 28, 2008)

I call it, chasin a band-aid.
Fix it for now, then change it altogether when you get the chance. 
If it aint leakin, I'd just repair for now.


----------



## 2Lloyd (May 1, 2008)

InspectorD, the roofing God, handyguys, CraigFL

Perhaps this photograph will explain my situation a little more. InspectorD's advice to not replace since it is not leaking is likely good advice.

In my earlier posts I described my flat (much flatter than this) front porch roof. This link is too a photograph of the roof over the bay window which is the same construction and in similar shape. This is metal with black material over it. 

Again no leaks. I did not like the contractor proposal to shingle this and the front porch for nearly $1200 and thought that covering with a sealant for $550 wasn't such a good idea either, because I think that I could do it myself.

What appeals to me is yanking the metal roof off and having a roofer put a new metal roof on. Maybe that doesn't save much and maybe it is hard to do. Neither contractor suggested that drastic a step though, but I do like the idea of having the opportunity to look at the wood underneath and determining if replace of any part of it is needed.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2457952312/


----------



## inspectorD (May 3, 2008)

That's why you have to love the pictures. 

Clean it up and tar it a bit if you want. But I would save the money and time to change it down the line as suggested.


----------

